# Vorteil gewinnen



## MarX

Hallo!

Was wäre die beste Übersetzung für "Vorteil gewinnen"?

*Sacar* oder *ganar* oder *obtenir provecho*?

Danke!


MarX


----------



## Quelle

In welchem Kontext?

Sacar provecho, sacar ventaja, beneficarse sind mögliche Übersetzungen.


----------



## MarX

Hallo!

In dem Kontext von: Welche Vorteile oder Nutzen man gewinnt durch das Erlernen einer bestimmten Sprache.

Danke!


----------



## Quelle

Da würde ich sacar provecho (beneficios) benutzen. Vielleicht gibt ein Muttersprachler noch seine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Verräter

Estoy de acuerdo con Quelle, la traducción más apropiada es "sacar provecho" y es la más habitual. De todos modos en esa frase en concreto podrías emplear "obtener" también.


----------



## MarX

Gracias!

Entonces podría decir:

*Qué provecho obtenés por/con el aprender del [nombre del idioma] ?*

?


----------



## Verräter

MarX said:


> Gracias!
> 
> Entonces podría decir:
> 
> *Qué provecho *obtenés* por/*con el *aprender del [nombre del idioma] ?*
> 
> ?



Obtenés es algo que solo dirían los argentinos, pero en castellano (español) es incorrecto.

Te dejo varios ejemplos:

- ¿Qué provecho obtienes por/al aprender español?
- ¿Qué beneficio obtienes por aprender español?
- ¿Qué provecho sacas al aprender español?
- ¿Qué beneficios sacas al estudiar un idioma?
- ¿De qué beneficios disfrutas por saber un idioma?

Son diversos ejemplos. Espero que te sirvan.


----------



## MarX

Muchas gracias, Verräter!! (Qué nombre tenés? Me parece raro llamarte así.  )


----------



## Verräter

MarX said:


> Muchas gracias, Verräter!! (Qué nombre tenés* tienes*? Me parece raro llamarte así.  )



De nuevo, empleas la segunda persona como los argentinos. Se entiende perfectamente, pero que sepas que no es 100% correcto.

Verräter, haha...si bueno, es una larga historia.


----------

